# graue Folie



## tfl (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand in seinem Pool graue oder anthrazithfarbene Folie verbaut
(DLW delifol granit bzw. grau oder alkorplan 2000 hellgrau bzw. anthrazit),
die man sich mal anschauen könnte wegen der Wasserfarbe. Fotos sind
zwar ganz schön, aber wenn man das mal im Original sehen würde, wäre
uns lieber.

Umgebung 53489 Sinzig + 100-200km

Vielen Dank + Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Thomas,

frag doch mal beim Lieferanten bzw. Hersteller, ob er Referenzen hat. Das ist bestimmt keine Folie, die an jeder Ecke verbaut ist.


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

hmm... ob man von der Folienfarbe nach 2 Jahren noch was sieht`unsre schwarze ist nun grün ;-)  bei klarem Wasser


----------



## tfl (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

es wird ein Naturpool. Da sollte die Folie schon grau bleiben ... :^)


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*



tfl schrieb:


> Da sollte die Folie schon grau bleiben ... :^)



Glaub ich nicht


----------



## Tonimaroni (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo !
Wir haben einen Naturpool. Unsere Folie war ursprünglich ganz dunkel grau. Wirkt jetzt nach 3 Jahren eher grünlich.Wenn man sie mal gut reinigen würde, dann wäre sie vielleicht wieder grau, aber wir wollen nicht mit Chemie dran gehen, zumal das Wasser glasklar ist und uns das nicht weiter stört. Gerne zu einer Besichtigung bereit, vorher bitte anmelden. Tel. 06861-78729 im Saarland, genau zwischen Saarbrücken und Trier.
Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## tfl (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Steffi,

vielen Dank für das Angebot.
btw: habt ihr keinen Reinigungsroboter?

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

@ Thomas


Willst Du nen richtigen Pool oder einen Teich???   Beim Teich wird steril und blanke Wände schwer.. und niemand hier wird in seinem Fischteich nen Poolreiniger haben


----------



## willi1954 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> 
> 
> Willst Du nen richtigen Pool oder einen Teich???   Beim Teich wird steril und blanke Wände schwer.. und niemand hier wird in seinem Fischteich nen Poolreiniger haben




er schrieb wohl Natur*Pool* also nix Teich mit Fischen


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

[OT]Hallo Susanne (und andere Teichler, die sich jetzt wundern),

hier geht es um einen Naturpool - das ist etwas völlig anderes, als ein normaler Teich. Musste ich auch erst lernen. Kurz gefaßt ist es eigentlich ein Swimmingpool ohne Chemie. Wen es interessiert - hier wird das ganz gut erklärt.[/OT]


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Thomas,

ob das grau bleibt  ich denke auch das sich die Oberfläche durch bewuchs farblich verändern wird.

ich hab da gestern was im netz gesehen: http://www.artlake.de/  ich finde das hört sich sehr interessant an ==> Farbgestaltung nach eigenem Gusto und der Boden wird rutschfest.


----------



## Sponsor (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Und das wird dann richtig grün, da es Poren hat die nicht zu reinigen sind!!!!


----------



## max171266 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Thomas,

Bei mir im Pool habe ich Graue Folie, bei Sonnenschein sieht die Wasserfarbe richtig gut aus.
Ist zwar marke Eigenbau und kein Naturteich, aber tut dem Spaß keinen Abbruch 
Vielleicht helfen dir die Bilder ja weiter.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## tfl (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hm, ich dachte auch, ich hätte mich klar ausgedrückt, aber
anscheinend können immer noch viele Leute mit dem Begriff
"Naturpool" nichts anfangen. 

Diskussionsbereich: Schwimmteiche und *Naturpools*.

Dies hier soll ein *Naturpool* werden:
Filterung: 2 Kreisläufe: a) Skimmerkreislauf und b) Biofilterkreislauf
a) Skimmer -> AFM-Swebstoff-Filter -> Erwärmung -> Pool
b) Ansaugung -> Phosphatabsorber, parallel Biofilter -> Pool
Becken: 10x4m, Folie, Poolroboter

Keine Chemie, keine Fische und keine Algen im Wasser und an der Folie,
das ist mein Wunsch.

@Manfred: danke für die Fotos, das kommt unserer gewünschten
Wasser-/Folienfarbe schon sehr nahe.

Viel Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Scheiteldelle (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Thomas,
wir haben einen Naturteich (Obergruppe) (Untergruppe-> Naturpool) mit grauer Folie.
Wir haben nach vielen Jahren auch immernoch graue Folie; es wird alle paar Wochen mal geschruppt. Ist kein Akt.
Ja und wir haben auch Koi (mehrere) in unserem Teich. Die waren in all den Jahren auch noch nie krank.

Wohnort ist Wennigsen bei Hannover. Das sollte nicht ganz in Dein Entfernungsschema passen. Ich kann Dir aber anbieten, wenn ich die nächste Woche mal putze, danach einen kurzen Film mit dem Smartphone zu machen und Dir (solltest Du auch eines haben) per Whatsapp zuschicken. Wir könnten auch Skypen und machen eine Videoschaltung, dann sagst Du mir, was Du sehen willst und ich laufe rum. 

In meiner Baudoku kannst Du, wenn Du hinten anfängst auch die Wasserfarbe sehen.

LG Maik

PS: bei den Baubildern (Folie verlegen) sieht man die Folienfarbe und bei dem Bild mit den Luftmatratzen sieht man die Wasserfarbe bei sauberer Folie.


----------



## tfl (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Maik,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, WhatApp-Kontakt siehe
deine privaten Nachrichten.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## tfl (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

So sieht nun die Wasserfarbe mit grauer Folie aus. Für einen Naturpool genau richtig, meinen wir und sind sehr zufrieden.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## willi1954 (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

sieht ja schmuck aus, aber wo bitte ist die Natur ?

LG Willi


----------



## tfl (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Tja, die Natur wird um das natürlich geklärte Wasser entstehen.
Ursprünglich hatte ich einen Teich mit Pflanzzone geplant,
aber meine Frau wollte halt nicht mit Fröschen und Molchen
schwimmen. Und um das Projekt überhaupt durchsetzen zu
können, ist dieser Kompromiss entstanden: Natur-Pool eben.
Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mit dem Kompromiss
sehr gut leben kann und bin letztendlich froh, mich so entschieden
zu haben. Jeder so, wie er meint ....

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## einfachichKO (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

sieht wirklich Schmuck aus und wenn die Anlage drumherum mal fertig ist wird das sicherlich sehr Chic...
Wie wird das Wasser denn jetzt geklärt?


----------



## tfl (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: graue Folie*

Skimmerkreislauf mit AFM-Filter
Biokreislauf mit Phosphatabsorber + parallel Biofilter 3x1,5x1m


----------



## mareike.melcher (14. Jan. 2014)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Thomas,

Dein Pool gefällt mir sehr gut! Wir tendieren auch zu einer dunkleren Folie. 
Welche Folie habt ihr genau genommen? Wir haben zur Zeit diese in der engeren Auswahl: schiefergrau von sikaplan oder graphit von delifol. 

Ich habe nur Befürchtungen, dass diese zu dunkel sein könnten... 


LG
Mareike


----------



## tfl (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: graue Folie*

Hallo Mareike,

ich habe eine Sikaplan 15G schiefergrau, eigentlich eine
Dachdichtungsbahn, daher günstiger, da nicht das böse Wort
"Pool" draufsteht. (Ist aber nicht chlorbeständig).

Kann gerne besichtigt werden (53489), falls du in der Nähe wohnst.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------

